# convention



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

John.... i see you forgot to mention Rusty Axe Camp, aka Erik, who organized the cook-out, until that horse's fanny Ed decided to jump in. Without out him pushing this cookout forward, we might have only had a few hotdogs and chips. :help::help: Thank Erik! Ed, and the "Cook-out" gang for making this the best cook-out yet. IMHO!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> John.... i see you forgot to mention Rusty Axe Camp, aka Erik, who organized the cook-out, until that horse's fanny Ed decided to jump in. Without out him pushing this cookout forward, we might have only had a few hotdogs and chips. :help::help: Thank Erik! Ed, and the "Cook-out" gang for making this the best cook-out yet. IMHO!


 
Thanks Al !

I tried...:coolgleam


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

did i mention i won some beaver traps???? :coolgleam :help: now if i can just figure out how to get a muskrat in one.. or how to set them.. :lol:

Erik.. we didnt get a chance to talk brookies too much... maybe another time.. :evilsmile


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> John.... i see you forgot to mention Rusty Axe Camp, aka Erik, who organized the cook-out, until that horse's fanny Ed decided to jump in. Without out him pushing this cookout forward, we might have only had a few hotdogs and chips. :help::help: Thank Erik! Ed, and the "Cook-out" gang for making this the best cook-out yet. IMHO!


 Good point Al ... I missed this yesterday. Erik got the ball rolling on all of this, when I had too much other stuff goign on. Then we kind of tag teamed it the rest of the way ... including having a three man relay with a dead pig between Ithica and Evart. Deserves every bit as much credit (or more) than I do.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Mmmm.......Apple Pie! I'm glad I sold a few pieces of furniture, cause i spent too much cash.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

This was my second convention and I had a blast. I know next time to camp a little bit closer to everything so I don't have to keep walking ALLLL the way back to my campsite with all my goodies:evil: I did, however, spend a small fortune and consume enough apple pie to kill a good-sized horse.

I met some really nice people there and am already starting to make my list for next year. 

My thanks to John, Ed, Dale, and everyone else that busted their tail ends to make everything run smoothly. 

Brian


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> John.... i see you forgot to mention Rusty Axe Camp, aka Erik,QUOTE]
> 
> Right on, Wiggy! Sorry, Erik! Between the meeting, the auction and the apple pie, my head was pretty scrambled Saturday! Thanks again to all who supoted the Cook-out!
> 
> John


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

did i mention i won those beaver traps???? :corkysm55 who drew my name anyway,... i would like to thank them? :evilsmile


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> did i mention i won those beaver traps???? :corkysm55 who drew my name anyway,... i would like to thank them? :evilsmile


 Did I mention I have some 'stuff' for sale?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> My wife wants to know where she can get a cookset/pan that turns rotten beaver meat into fillet mignon? She's willing to get rid of her pampered chef cookery if she could only find a deal...hmmmm.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hmmmm the only thing ever cooked in my hostage pot was some beans and onions ... oh ya... some traps too.. :lol: :yikes: :corkysm55


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> hmmmm the only thing ever cooked in my hostage pot was some beans and onions ... oh ya... some traps too.. :lol: :yikes: :corkysm55


Oh, so that was the pot? Those beans and that pot got me into some trouble in the middle of the night. There is not nearly the ventilation in a pup tent compared to a pop up trailer. Lol

I would like to get away by myself for a weeks cat trapping in December. Any chance I could borrow that pot? The misses will surely pass on that trip if I mention its going. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Any chance I could borrow that pot?


No ... but it is still for sale.:cheeky-sm


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Much more interested in a fat man chair. Can I just borrow that til tax time? Monies been tight and the outhouse stool needs replacing. I can have a zipper installed in it...it may raise its craigslist value!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Oh, so that was the pot? Those beans and that pot got me into some trouble in the middle of the night. There is not nearly the ventilation in a pup tent compared to a pop up trailer. Lol
> 
> I would like to get away by myself for a weeks cat trapping in December. Any chance I could borrow that pot? The misses will surely pass on that trip if I mention its going. Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


those beans are the reason i had to buy a bigger tent to sleep in this year... :SHOCKED: more ventilation in the bigger one... :lol: yes.. you can borrow that pot after i boil some traps in it.. it makes great beans... and probably boiled beaver too! :yikes: :corkysm55


----------

